# Lotus Racer Gt 300 and Lotus Esprit S4s Concours Winners 2011 !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

This Lotus was being prepped for the Lotus Concours I had five days to prep this car plus juggling my other job which was a Porsche 997 Carrera 4S Basalt Black which will be featured on another Thread .

For the past five days I painstakingly corrected the paint on this super hard Lotus GT300 what made matters worse is that I had to pay attention not to overdo the paint correction since it was covered in Sponsors Sign writing and logo's so it was like treading on a minefield !

As you will see from the following photos the condition this car was in before paint correction !




























During paint correction























































Products used !














































50/50




































Engine all done 









( The Norfolk Yellow Esprit was also part of the Concours event but didn't get prepped for Concours and still won 

So both cars that my client (Andrei)took with him there today won the concours. The GT300 won the 2011 Race/Track car section and the Lotus Esprit S4s is now the 2007 State Concours winner, 2009 National Concours winner and now, innadvertedly, 2011 State Concours winner.

And the S4s did that by only losing 2.5points - 0.5 for originality and 2 points for the engine bay cleanliness - as I said, the car was not prepared as it was not supposed to compete. It got perfect scores for exterior, interior, seats, instruments, boot, undercarriage, wheels.










LSP of choice ( two applications !)










And now for the finale !





















































































































































































I was very happy to hear the good news from my client today !

Thank you for reading my write up I hope you have enjoyed it .

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

It's not usual to see a rally car being detailed, good work!

Looking forward to see the next one, the 911


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Well done on both wins, some really beautiful work there.Does the yellow Lotus have Opti coat on it? Theres incredible gloss . Would you recommend using OCW as a topper for Opti coat ?
thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

I have been seeing this beauty in your garage while you are posting some other jobs, finally we got it here 

It is really stunning :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic! Amazing work Mario, stunning cars all round! Congratulations on the concours!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done Mario and now it should be a perfect score for the concours :thumb:


The paint is OEM or a repaint??

Regards

Rui


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Stunning work mate :thumb: and what a great car :argie:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Phwoar.....what a pair of beauties - not often I say that about CARS, but that's some amazing work on a couple of stunners mate :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

As usual Mario fantastic work, must have been a nightmare working around the logo's but the end results are stunning, a friend had one a few years ago no need for a heater as it got so warm inside.
Simon


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

More Ozgloss than euro  ..

Well done for getting around all the signage :thumb:..


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a couple of stunning cars Mario!:thumb:

Congrats on the concours too!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

matzagrin said:


> It's not usual to see a rally car being detailed, good work!
> 
> Looking forward to see the next one, the 911


Thanks mate


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spyder said:


> Well done on both wins, some really beautiful work there.Does the yellow Lotus have Opti coat on it? Theres incredible gloss . Would you recommend using OCW as a topper for Opti coat ?
> thanks for sharing:thumb:


*Thank you very much, yes, the Yellow Lotus does have the Opti-Coat ( Opti-Guard Pro) on all surface areas.

No, I would not recommend applying OCW as a topper for Opti-Coat as it would hinder the protective qualities of this coating which was designed to work on it's own !

To get the most out of this Coating nothing should be applied to it especially the paint !

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

a_tansel said:


> I have been seeing this beauty in your garage while you are posting some other jobs, finally we got it here
> 
> It is really stunning :thumb:


*Thanks , Yes , it's taken a while to do this car but the wait was worth it !

Thanks once again :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

magnificent work well done


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Fantastic! Amazing work Mario, stunning cars all round! Congratulations on the concours!


*Thanks buddy :thumb

I am glad you like them !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Well done Mario and now it should be a perfect score for the concours :thumb:
> 
> The paint is OEM or a repaint??
> 
> ...


*Thank you Rui , I am glad you like them both !

The paint is not OEM it's been repainted due to several smashes on the track whilst racing .

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic work..


*Thanks Tony , much appreciated mate !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Stunning work mate :thumb: and what a great car :argie:


*Thanks Mike , I'm glad you like it :thumb:

Mario
*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AlexTsinos said:


> magnificent work well done


*Thanks Alex :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> Phwoar.....what a pair of beauties - not often I say that about CARS, but that's some amazing work on a couple of stunners mate :thumb:


*
Thanks , I 'm glad you like and appreciate them :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wax Attack said:


> As usual Mario fantastic work, must have been a nightmare working around the logo's but the end results are stunning, a friend had one a few years ago no need for a heater as it got so warm inside.
> Simon


*Thanks Simon, it was a nightmare working around the logo's and very stressful because I was always aware that to much pressure speed or heat would have caused a lot of damage to those logos !

But with patience and a lot of dedication I got there in the end .
The heater is one thing but the noise would scare the pants off an ENZO even if the ENZO is a much faster car 

How are you Xpert Polishes going Simon ?

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking work there mate.


*
Thanks buddy :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dooka said:


> More Ozgloss than euro  ..
> 
> Well done for getting around all the signage :thumb:..


*Thanks mate, agreed  More Oz than Euro :thumb:

Very challenging but rewarding in the end !

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work on a couple of stunning cars Mario!:thumb:
> 
> Congrats on the concours too!


*Thanks John,

I am glad you like them both :thumb:

Thanks also for the comments on the concours event as well !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for all your kind comments and feedback much appreciated as always :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Simon, it was a nightmare working around the logo's and very stressful because I was always aware that to much pressure speed or heat would have caused a lot of damage to those logos !
> 
> But with patience and a lot of dedication I got there in the end .
> The heater is one thing but the noise would scare the pants off an ENZO even if the ENZO is a much faster car
> ...


Really well thanks Mario, the 1000 and 1500 are excellent polishes - as you know :buffer:
I'll be adding some more Xpert Products items in the near future.

Simon


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mario fantastic work on a stunning Lotus, thanks for sharing


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wax Attack said:


> Really well thanks Mario, the 1000 and 1500 are excellent polishes - as you know :buffer:
> I'll be adding some more Xpert Products items in the near future.
> 
> Simon


*I am glad you are doing well with Xpert Polishes Simon, I will be meeting up with the Xpert Guys here in Sydney home town of Xpert !

And since I am detailing some nice cars here in Sydney I thought kill two birds with one stone 

One of the Xpert Guys is a good friend of mine and is a detailer like myself so we share all the latest information and technologies that are available , that's how I came accross Xpert Polishes.

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Mario fantastic work on a stunning Lotus, thanks for sharing


*Thanks Derek, glad you like it , more to come !

Mario *


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great work:thumb:

I have always loved the Lotus Espirit. Great to see a couple of fantastic versions here.

Chris.


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Good work, Mario. Realy good:argie::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ChrisJD said:


> Great work:thumb:
> 
> I have always loved the Lotus Espirit. Great to see a couple of fantastic versions here.
> 
> Chris.


*Hi Chris, thanks for your comments , I have always loved working on them 

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ben-150 said:


> Good work, Mario. Realy good:argie::thumb:


*Thanks Ben , glad you like them mate :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## andecorp (Dec 29, 2012)

Eurogloss said:


> *
> 
> The paint is not OEM it's been repainted due to several smashes on the track whilst racing .
> 
> Mario *


This car has never been smashed or in any kind of accident. The most damage it's ever suffered is getting the front spoiler ripped off.

It has been repainted a number of times - white from factory, then blue and white when it raced in the Phillips livery and then back to white again and then new white paint when I restored it.


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

The white one please!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

andecorp said:


> This car has never been smashed or in any kind of accident. The most damage it's ever suffered is getting the front spoiler ripped off.
> 
> It has been repainted a number of times - white from factory, then blue and white when it raced in the Phillips livery and then back to white again and then new white paint when I restored it.


Thanks Andrei, glad you cleared that up for me :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

NHke said:


> The white one please!


It will scare you pants off :doublesho LOL !


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, thats great work.

I really want an Esprit!
such a great looking car, and prices are coming down on some of them now.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car:argie:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely work mario...as always


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic work, legendary car:thumb:


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Fantastic to see such fantastic Lotus's. I am lucky I see some most days as I work within 10 minutes of the plant at Hethel. Fantastic Job especially given the decals

Paul


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ADW111S said:


> Wow, thats great work.
> 
> I really want an Esprit!
> such a great looking car, and prices are coming down on some of them now.


Thank you glad you like it :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

TopSport+ said:


> awesome car:argie:


Thanks buddy !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

StamGreek said:


> lovely work mario...as always


Thanks Stam :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black.MB said:


> Fantastic work, legendary car:thumb:


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mini One Cabrio said:


> Fantastic to see such fantastic Lotus's. I am lucky I see some most days as I work within 10 minutes of the plant at Hethel. Fantastic Job especially given the decals
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul , glad you like it !

Mario


----------

